# 1503BULLS' Rockin Roll Gangster



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

a true bully bred dog








not all are lazy
thanks 4 looking


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great lookin as always man!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I love your dogs.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

that's a big, bad boy!!!!


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Great lookin as always man!


thanks 4 looking


BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I love your dogs.


thanks,we work hard to make them stand out from the othere bulls


StaffyDaddy said:


> that's a big, bad boy!!!!


thanks.....

RockinRoll Gangster was produced right here, he is bullybred and raised w/ that old school hand, he is comming along just fine and in a matter of generations ,well put the pit back into the BULL...


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

nice. very bully  ---shane


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> nice. very bully  ---shane


thanks ill post a quick video of him


nothing fancy just a dog and some kids


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

seems like every1's american bullies are bigger than mine lmao. i hate that  u guys suck. ---shane


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> seems like every1's american bullies are bigger than mine lmao. i hate that  u guys suck. ---shane


thanks 4 looking


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice looking dogs man. Do you have a site?


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Your dogs look great someone mentioned that your a breeder in another thread do you have a website at all ?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's his site

1503 BULLS - Home

Lookin' good as always! I love it when you post up new pictures


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Link is not working.

Nice look bullies!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

weird it worked for me...


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

looks like hes catchin some air time there


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Nice looking dogs man. Do you have a site?


1503 BULLS - Home thanks 4 looking


Lost_Kaus89 said:


> Your dogs look great someone mentioned that your a breeder in another thread do you have a website at all ?


Im into my own program, im about 2-3 generations in getting to know my family of dogs, trying to create the apbt counterpart in bully style...love the history I try and learn something, I love game dogs but working w/ bully right now...dont consider myself a kennel or public breeder


Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Here's his site
> 
> 1503 BULLS - Home
> thanks appreciate that, love working the dogs
> Lookin' good as always! I love it when you post up new pictures





PBN said:


> Link is not working.
> 1503 BULLS - Home try here will have a new site made someday lol
> dont feel the need to try and call attention when im just trying to do my own thing, I do know a lil something about the edge line
> Nice look bullies!


thanks


thaim said:


> looks like hes catchin some air time there


Thats one of my produced boys hes almost ch abkc hes a bully ,,, hes really improving and I intend to add more drive and get even better confo in the future , i wanna tighten up more on the skin but hes pretty allright overall

















here he is


----------

